# Sprinkler Blow out Question



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

So I fired up the irrigation for the first time last week. I got through 2 zones than it started pouring! So I stopped.

I doubt it but its possible that water will not be required again in 2019 especially with the current trend.

So that got me to thinking, do I need to blow out all sprinkler zones now or just the ones i used?


----------



## knomore (Jul 23, 2018)

I bet you still use them at some point this year, but I would still do them all come winter no matter what. No need to risk anything breaking just to save a little time.


----------

